# What now?!?



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Someone please tell me what this is...it's on his left eye, outside corner, inner top eyelid.



*You kinda have to look at this pic upside down.*


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow. I have no idea what it is, but it looks painful.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

xellil said:


> Wow. I have no idea what it is, but it looks painful.


It does look painful, but he doesn't paw at his face at all. Looks like it doesn't bother him...but then again Aspen is a very stoic dog.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

i bet one of the vet tech folks here can give you an idea. I've never seen anything like that. Glad it doesn't seem to be hurting.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Hmmm... I'm not sure. My brother's 13 year old Rottie has had a sty looking thing on her eyelid for years. It doesn't seem to bother her, but when I was dog sitting her, I took her into the vet to have it checked out The vet wasn't concerned in the least. I wonder if Aspen has something similar? Man! That must be annoying, though. I can't stand even having an eyelash in my eye. Poor guy. 

I am continually amazed by how you are able to get these pictures. Aspen sure is a tolerant fella, huh? Good job, Mommy!


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

If I ad to guess I'd say it's a meibomian gland tumor. They are little benign tumors that are fairly common in dogs. They usually aren't a problem unless they get to big and rub on the cornea.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

IMO when it comes to small growths on the eye lid its better to take them now while they are small before they get big and are virtually impossible to excise completely. There is only so much of the eye lid available to work with before you'd end up with life long problems due to removing part of the eye lid. Too many times I've seen people wait too long and they end up with a HUGE problem that ends up being a never ending problem. If Aspen was my dog, I'd have it removed asap.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

DaneMama said:


> IMO when it comes to small growths on the eye lid its better to take them now while they are small before they get big and are virtually impossible to excise completely. There is only so much of the eye lid available to work with before you'd end up with life long problems due to removing part of the eye lid. Too many times I've seen people wait too long and they end up with a HUGE problem that ends up being a never ending problem. If Aspen was my dog, I'd have it removed asap.


Do you think this can be done with sedation and local, or does it require full anesthesia?


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

That would probably need to be done under anesthesia.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> Do you think this can be done with sedation and local, or does it require full anesthesia?


Full anesthesia unfortunately....things on the eye really just don't work with locals or just sedation.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thank you all for your help. I'm really on the fence about putting him fully under, AGAIN. He was just fully anesthetized for his MCT removal in July 2011 and I just don't know about doing it again so soon. But then again he's still young, and I would rather put him under now than wait until he's older. If this could be done with sedation and local I'd say yes in a heart beat. I just don't know...have to think about this. Will talk to his doctors and get more opinions and let you all know...


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Just saw this....poor Aspen! I hope things turn out okay and that it's nothing. Keep us posted! :0)


----------

